#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  Hey folks!! What do you know about Lipton?

## Dhiya

Did anyone trekked to Lipton seat? I didn't get a chance to hike that place. Keep sharing tips about Lipton Seat.

----------


## Beacon

> Did anyone trekked to Lipton seat? I didn't get a chance to hike that place. Keep sharing tips about Lipton Seat.


Any specific reason you opened this thread for Lipton seat? answering your question, nopes, never been there! but, love to hike if it this something really interesting place to visit.

----------


## Dhiya

There is no specific reason for me. I missed the chances for two times because of I was in my hometown when my friends visited there. There is a statue of Lipton in the top and nice scenic view. My friends told that there is nothing to enjoy. But, I want to visit that place because of my all batchmates visited there.The only thing is I want to include that place to my travel diary.

----------

